# Queque



## nica62

*Hello. Could someone tell me if using the word " queque" considered using "Spanglish" or "anglicismo"?*

*I see that the word varies from  one Spanish speaking country  to another but in Central America it is very common to hear*

*: "Voy a hacer un queque de chocolate....".*

*I've also heard of "torta" as in "torta de tres leches"....but "queque" is what is popular.*

*Would it be wrong to teach someone learning Spanish to use "queque"?*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Well, queque must be cake, of course.
No used in Central Mexico.
Torta, here, is sandwich.

*Would it be wrong to teach someone learning Spanish to use "queque"?*

I think so. This is spanglish... that'll come much later.


----------



## chileno

nica62 said:


> *Hello. Could someone tell me if using the word " queque" considered using "Spanglish" or "anglicismo"?*
> 
> *I see that the word varies from  one Spanish speaking country  to another but in Central America it is very common to hear*
> 
> *: "Voy a hacer un queque de chocolate....".*
> 
> *I've also heard of "torta" as in "torta de tres leches"....but "queque" is what is popular.*
> 
> *Would it be wrong to teach someone learning Spanish to use "queque"?*



En Chile a cake = torta and queque is like http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.mis-recetas.org/receta/foto/8059/grande/P1010111.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.mis-recetas.org/recetas/search%3Ftext%3Dqueques%26internacional%3D162&usg=__7PPKVbbKgyVByprScKRlU4CgNAk=&h=240&w=320&sz=30&hl=en&start=25&itbs=1&tbnid=T2g583TvSI5L-M:&tbnh=89&tbnw=118&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dqueque%2Ben%2Bchile%26start%3D20%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1

sorry for the long link.

It is like the top picture.


----------



## dexterciyo

If you are interested in teaching Spanish in Latin America, why would it be wrong if they use it there? It is a word indeed that stems from English word _cake_, but it is not regarded as Spanglish.

The word *queque* is also quite common in the Canary Islands, by the way.


----------



## universalclu

"*Would it be wrong to teach someone learning Spanish to use "queque"?"

No, it wouldn't. Here in Chile that word is very common. It is not formal or informal, neither spanglish nor anglicism. but where it comes, really I don't know.
Example:
Hoy haré un rico queque de chocolate/limón/naranja/arándano.

But in another context, 'queque' could be informal to refers to 'bum'
Example:
¡Ella tiene el tremendo queque!
*


----------



## Darío Anselmo

dexterciyo said:


> The word *queque* is also quite common in the Canary Islands, by the way.


 
Interesting info. "Queque" is what most they say here in Costa Rica to mean "cake"


----------



## obz

"¿Quéqué?" Is said to me all the time


----------



## Janis Joplin

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Well, queque must be cake, of course.
> No used in Central Mexico.
> Torta, here, is sandwich.
> 
> *Would it be wrong to teach someone learning Spanish to use "queque"?*
> 
> I think so. This is spanglish... that'll come much later.



Y peor como lo decimos por acá: *keki.*


----------



## universalclu

queque is not spanglish, please!


----------



## M Alejandra

Yo no había escuchado esta palabra, aunque parece popular en varios lugares. Acá decimos, torta o ponqué (esta creo que se usa sólo en Colombia) o bizcocho. Creo que torta se entiende en casi todos los países de habla hispana y aparece en el DRAE como: 
*1. *f. Masa de harina, con otros ingredientes, de forma redonda, que se cuece a fuego lento.


----------



## eli-chi

Darío Anselmo said:


> Interesting info. "Queque" is what most they say here in Costa Rica to mean "cake"


En este caso podría considerarse "spanglish", pienso.
Acá, un queque es totalmente otra cosa.  Es un batido distinto, y una vez horneado está listo para comerlo.  No necesita de rellenos ni "coberturas"... aunque, si se desea, también puede cubrirse .


----------



## chileno

eli-chi said:


> En este caso podría considerarse "spanglish", pienso.
> Acá, un queque es totalmente otra cosa.  Es un batido distinto, y una vez horneado está listo para comerlo.  No necesita de rellenos ni "coberturas"... aunque, si se desea, también puede cubrirse .



Y también rellenarse. Quedan exquisitos con mermelada de durazno.


----------



## eli-chi

chileno said:


> Y también rellenarse. Quedan exquisitos con mermelada de durazno.


Para mi gusto, son inigualables cubiertos con manjar más "un baño" de chocolate (para evitar "pegotearse" ).


----------



## chileno

eli-chi said:


> Para mi gusto, son inigualables cubiertos con manjar más "un baño" de chocolate (para evitar "pegotearse" ).



Me dió hambre.


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

nica62 said:


> *Hello. Could someone tell me if using the word " queque" considered using "Spanglish" or "anglicismo"?*
> 
> *I see that the word varies from one Spanish speaking country to another but in Central America it is very common to hear*
> 
> *: "Voy a hacer un queque de chocolate....".*
> 
> *I've also heard of "torta" as in "torta de tres leches"....but "queque" is what is popular.*
> 
> *Would it be wrong to teach someone learning Spanish to use "queque"?*


 
I think it depends of the region. In México people would be confused, since "queque" could be:
- ¡¿Que Qué?! (like a "WHAT?!")
- ¡Eso está del queque! ("That's really shitty!")


----------



## eli-chi

chileno said:


> Me di*o* hambre.


¡Recuerdo clarito la regla que dice! ... ¿O decía? (¡Vete tú a saber!) que no se acentúan las palabras fue, fui, vio, y dio.


----------



## mephistophillis

It's a laugh!! But I don’t think it’s a variation or deformation from the word "cake", here in Argentina we use "panqueques"=pancakes in English, I think this word is closer to aborigines languages than an English stem.


----------



## Moritzchen

No entiendo lo de aborigen.Panqueque: Pancake: cake[_Etymology: __from Middle English,__ Old Norse *kaka*; akin to Old High German* kuocho* cake Date: 13th century_]made in a pan [_Etymology: Middle English panne, from Old English (akin to Old High German *phanna *pan), from Latin* patina*,_ from Greek _*patanē*_]. La torta, la masa, la mezcla se cocina en una sartén y no en el horno.
(Etimologías del Merriam-Wegbster)


----------



## chileno

eli-chi said:


> ¡Recuerdo clarito la regla que dice! ... ¿O decía? (¡Vete tú a saber!) que no se acentúan las palabras fue, fui, vio, y dio.



Tienes razón. Lo que pasa es que soy muy viejo y aprendí así. Desde entonces, he estado en este país por 30 años y sólo recientemente volví a incorporar acentos en mi escritura.  



Moritzchen said:


> No entiendo lo de aborigen.Panqueque: Pancake: cake[_Etymology: __from Middle English,__ Old Norse *kaka*; akin to Old High German* kuocho* cake Date: 13th century_]made in a pan [_Etymology: Middle English panne, from Old English (akin to Old High German *phanna *pan), from Latin* patina*,_ from Greek _*patanē*_]. La torta, la masa, la mezcla se cocina en una sartén y no en el horno.
> (Etimologías del Merriam-Wegbster)



Tienes razón. Mira este enlace.

http://etimologias.dechile.net/?queque


----------



## serrenna

En Canarias _queque _definitivamente viene del inglés, pero no es spanglish, se ha incorporado al lenguage y lo usa todo el mundo.


----------



## k-in-sc

chileno said:


> Tienes razón. Mira este enlace.
> http://etimologias.dechile.net/?queque


It says "La palabra inglesa _cake _viene del germánico _Kuchen._"
That's not the first time I've seen an etymology in Spanish claiming that an English word "came from" some other Germanic language, when the fact is that they co-evolved from a common ancestor (just as people are not "descended from" monkeys ).
Etymology: Middle English, from Old Norse _kaka_; akin to Old High German _kuocho_ cake
Date: 13th century


----------



## syntr

He oído esto, junto con "panqueque" (pancake)


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> It says "La palabra inglesa _cake _viene del germánico _Kuchen._"
> That's not the first time I've seen an etymology in Spanish claiming that an English word "came from" some other Germanic language, when the fact is that they co-evolved from a common ancestor (just as people are not "descended from" monkeys ).
> Etymology: Middle English, from Old Norse _kaka_; akin to Old High German _kuocho_ cake
> Date: 13th century


Right, k-in-sc!  Me hiciste acordar de un dicho que dice: "Hay gente que habla porque tiene boca".  Creo que en estos tiempos hay gente que dice cosas por escrito porque tiene un teclado frente a ella.
In wonder if "cake" is something like "candy" for you, English people.  Because "kuchen" is a kind of "cake", isn´t it?  For us, "kuchen" is sort of a "pie" (="tarta" o "pastel")


----------



## k-in-sc

"Cake" is "torta" (and I'm American, not English ) and "kuchen" is like coffeecake. Candy is not baked and doesn't contain flour.


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> "Cake" is "torta" (and I'm American, not English ) and "kuchen" is like coffeecake. Candy is not baked and doesn't contain flour.


Me expliqué mal, entonces.  Lo que quise decir es que al decir "candy" ustedes se refieren a toda una cantidad de cosas que nosotros distinguimos de una en una, como "caramelo", "chocolate", "bombón", etc., etc.
De igual forma, tuve la impresión de que llaman "cake" a cualquier batido horneado (con o sin relleno) cuando nosotros distinguimos entre "torta", "tarta", "pastel" (que tiene dos acepciones), "queque", y probablemente algo más que se me escapa.  Cada ítem tiene, además, muchas variedades.


----------



## calamario

Hasta donde yo sé, la palabra "queque" se usa para nombrar a este tipo de bizcocho en casi todos los países de habla hispana. De que tiene origen inglés, lo tiene, pero está aceptado por la RAE desde hace mucho, al igual que "panqueque". Ahora bien, cuando el queque está vestido y adornado para cumpleaños la cosa varía, porque en varios países de Sudamérica le decimos "torta", pero en México le dicen "pastel", ya que para ellos "torta" es un tipo de sándwich, o "emparedado", válgame Dios.


----------



## k-in-sc

eli-chi said:


> ... tuve la impresión de que llaman "cake" a cualquier batido horneado (con o sin relleno) cuando nosotros distinguimos entre "torta", "tarta", "pastel" (que tiene dos acepciones), "queque", y probablemente algo más que se me escapa.  Cada ítem tiene, además, muchas variedades.


I don't know why you would think that! "Cake" is entirely separate from torte, pie and other baked goods, and subdivided into snack cake (usually unfrosted and served in the pan), cupcakes, coffeecake, crumb cake, etc., as well as the specific types of cake: sponge, angel food, devil's food, red velvet, Bundt, pineapple upside-down, etc. 
It's true that "candy" is a catchall term, but there are specific terms too for all the varieties: hard candy, chocolates, truffles, caramels, etc.



calamario said:


> ... ya que para ellos "torta" es un tipo de sándwich, o "emparedado", válgame Dios.


Why "válgame Dios"? 
And in Spain it's an omelet ...


----------



## leo3749

I never heard of that word before. Maybe "panqueque". It is not advisable teaching such words- least when they are not used in standard spanish.


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

En el Perú la diferencia entre una torta y un queque es que la torta tiene cobertura y adornos mientras que el queque es solo masa horneada. Normalmente el queque es redondo con un hueco al medio (como un anillo). En el Perú se usan ambos y se distinguen claramente. A difencia de México acá no se le da el significado de sandwich a la palabra torta. Además se está popularizando escribirlo con sánguche y llamarlo así al pan cortado y con alguna carne o verdura en su interior.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

CarlitosCorazon said:


> el queque es solo masa horneada. Normalmente el queque es redondo con un hueco al medio (como un anillo). .


 

Ese es el queque de Canarias.


----------



## k-in-sc

That's a cake baked in a tube pan. It's sometimes sold here as a "cake ring" (if I remember correctly) and it often has a glaze rather than real icing.
Somebody else also mentioned that "queque" can mean the rear end.


----------



## Moritzchen

No me parece que queque o panqueque sean Spanglish, sino anglicismos como túnel, festival, mítin, cheque y tantos otros, pero a diferencia de estos últmos, no están incorporados al DRAE.


----------



## didakticos

nica62 said:


> *Hello. Could someone tell me if using the word " queque" considered using "Spanglish" or "anglicismo"?*
> 
> *I see that the word varies from  one Spanish speaking country  to another but in Central America it is very common to hear*
> 
> *: "Voy a hacer un queque de chocolate....".*
> 
> *I've also heard of "torta" as in "torta de tres leches"....but "queque" is what is popular.*
> 
> *Would it be wrong to teach someone learning Spanish to use "queque"?*


In Costa Rica (someone already said that) _*queque*_ means *queque*, meaning cake. Is that Spanglish? I don't know, but is the word that we use there.

FYI, if you use the plural in some context (_*queques*_) it meant (or still means, I am not quite sure) *butt*. So, be careful.

¡Suerte!


----------



## Raeltoc

Hola
Siempre es interesante saber los distintos sentidos o significados que tienen ciertas palabras en diferentes países.En el Perú,un queque es un bizcochuelo hecho de harina,levadura,huevo,mantequilla y saborizantes como vainilla.Este queque(palabra del inglès cake pero incorporada a nuestra lengua cotidiana)puede ser relleno o bañado con chocolate u otras cosas. La torta,en cambio,tiene distintas preparaciones,rellenos o frutas y son untadas externamente con crema de leche o clara de huevos ;ademàs son decoradas especialmente si se trata de celebraciones.
Ambas van al horno,lo que no sucede con el panqueque que es cocido en la sartén.
Saludos


----------



## eli-chi

Raeltoc said:


> lo que no sucede con el panqueque, que es cocido en la sartén.


Acá tenemos ese tipo deese tipo de *panqueques*.  Al parecer, con esta palabra todos entendemos lo mismo. 
Y también tenemos la base para *"tortas de panqueques"*, que son finas capas horneadas.  El batido de estos panqueques es similar al del queque (menos esponjoso que el bizcochuelo base para las "tortas de bizcochuelo") que llevan relleno entre capa y capa, y se cubren y decoran como cualquiera otra torta.  
Cuando se necesita una torta "rendidora" ésta es la ideal, porque puede cortarse en porciones muy delgadas (hasta de aprox. 1cm).


----------



## universalclu

I think the real difference is that in spanish we have several words to say everthing, like queque, torta, tarta, etc. but in english they use compound words (I call them "words with 'surnames'"): cupcakes, coffeecake, crumb cake, and so on types of cake: sponge, angel food, devil's food, red velvet, Bundt, pineapple upside-down, etc...


----------



## elianecanspeak

M Alejandra said:


> Yo no había escuchado esta palabra, aunque parece popular en varios lugares. Acá decimos, torta o *ponqué *(esta creo que se usa sólo en Colombia) o bizcocho.



¿Y ponqué viene de "poundcake" (una torta de 1 pound  de farina,1 pound de manequilla, 1 pound de azúcar, 1 pound de huevos)?


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

mephistophillis said:


> It's a laugh!! But I don’t think it’s a variation or deformation from the word "cake", here in Argentina we use "panqueques"=pancakes in English, I think this word is closer to aborigines languages than an English stem.


*panqueque = pancake* is definitely is an _anglicism_, as is *queque* = *cake* as used in Chile and other regions.


----------

